# TLS - further privatization?



## stockGURU (16 October 2004)

Now that the Howard government has been returned to power, the privatization of the last 1/3 of Telstra must be on the cards soon.

What impact will this have on Telstra's share price?


----------



## clowboy (17 October 2004)

I thought it was more like 49% but I could be wrong.

I think the share price will depend more on how well the company is managed as oposed to if the Govt has any control.  Short term it may well rise abit in anticipation of its potential.

I am hopeing it will increase competition and bring about some decent products becuase Telstra just doesnt want to spend any capital.

I was very disapointed when BRIGHT (on offspin of westernpower) failed.
They attempted to deliver cable when they started upgrading to underground power but becuase of the percieved mismanagment of the company have now given it the flick.


----------



## still_in_school (17 October 2004)

Hi Guys,

TLS, its just a dog with fleas, you will find most your neighbours, friends, or anyone, who really doesnt invest... owns a piece or a bit of action in TLS.

TLS has too much support and too much resistance, i mean look at the price... its almost one of the most stable non-violatile stocks i know... (if trading this one... theres almost no need for a stop loss ever...)

honestly i see TLS going down over time, or if lucky the stock will try hard to stay above inflation. the T/A on the long term is showing TLS is trying to show some bullishness...

but i cant see TLS doing anything to much great... there telephone services is getting hurt by competitors, just as well as there broadband.

this new Interent/Telephone companies that are allowing free telephone calls over the internet on VOIP (voice over interent protocol), or even companies like MUL, there gonna hurt TLS...

Cheers,
sis


----------



## binh25 (17 December 2006)

You are forgetting one good business model, that is monopoly..Telstra has a hold on the infrastructure so whether someone is using broadband or voIP or Data transfer and not using Telstra they still pay Telstra the toll bridge fee on the infrastructure and if someone is uing Telstra for the lot it's a huge margin of profit for Telstra.

It's like Coca Cola has the brand name and the formula.

VoIP has been around for years and I dont see this killing Telstra earnings, it may cut 5-10% into its revenue on Phone call (Telstra just up the Infrastructure charge and recoupe that..the beauty of monopoly)  but VoIP is just too complex compare to just using the normal phone... VoIP is only for Tech savy right now and even I, a pretty much tech savy guy, dont really care too much for VoIP.

Why use VoIP when you have Cap Mobile Plan?  

You see Telstra earning will go up in 2007 with the 3G stuff launched 

This dog will have its day and wont be long before the $5 mark is reach


----------



## Noskcid (23 February 2007)

True but for the ones that either one dont need to use that much on their mobile it would be cheaper to make land line calls. Otherwise you got others that break the cap anyway so would also need to use land lines at times, like myself.

VoIP is good for mainly if you make alot of interstate calls and long distances.


----------

